# When will Bolt get OOH Streaming



## primaryforce (Oct 15, 2015)

I "chatted" online with a Tivo support representative today and asked if there was a target date for OOH streaming on the Bolt. She said that engineering was working on this but there was no ETA. This is a little troubling since the Roamio series has this feature and I don't understand why it would be difficult to implement on the Bolt. On another topic, I asked if there were plans to include Plex in in the search function. The response was this was not targeted and maybe I should add to the requested features.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

primaryforce said:


> I "chatted" online with a Tivo support representative today and asked if there was a target date for OOH streaming on the Bolt. She said that engineering was working on this but there was no ETA. This is a little troubling since the Roamio series has this feature and I don't understand why it would be difficult to implement on the Bolt. On another topic, I asked if there were plans to include Plex in in the search function. The response was this was not targeted and maybe I should add to the requested features.


The Bolt uses a different chipset then the Roamio. The Romaio Pro/Plus basically has the chips used for the stand alone stream, inside the enclosure.

The Bolt has a SoC that has the transcoding built into it(up to two sterams). Which is completly different than what the Stream uses.


----------



## IamDarthNihilus (Nov 5, 2015)

i am about to buy a Bolt and i was under the impression that it has ability to stream to the app and browser while away from home.

On the page https://www.tivo.com/discover/ about 3/4 down it says...

Always at your fingertips.

Your pocket-sized TiVo command center.
Access your TiVo BOLT from anywhere with TiVo's mobile app for tablets and smartphones.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

IamDarthNihilus said:


> i am about to buy a Bolt and i was under the impression that it has ability to stream to the app and browser while away from home.
> 
> On the page https://www.tivo.com/discover/ about 3/4 down it says...
> 
> ...


That's the goal but so far they haven't got the software updated to work with the new chip yet. If allowed by your cable company you can download the shows to your android/iOS device now.


----------



## primaryforce (Oct 15, 2015)

IamDarthNihilus said:


> i am about to buy a Bolt and i was under the impression that it has ability to stream to the app and browser while away from home.
> 
> On the page https://www.tivo.com/discover/ about 3/4 down it says...
> 
> ...


I guess they should have added a "footnote" next to the picture of the guy watching his Tivo recorded show. "** This is still work in progress and this passenger is actually watching a Tivo Bolt recorded show that he first had to download to his device."


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

At least they do have streaming from the Bolt also working with a stream instead of just it's internal capabilities. But it still can't be used for Out of Home streaming.

Although I was surprised that the last time I sent one stream from a Bolt to a tablet. It just used the stream inside of the Roamio Pro. Previously, one stream always used the internal Bolt streaming capabilities. So I'm unsure why it decided to send the content through the Stream in my Roamio Pro.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm guessing that it's been harder then they expected to get the internal transcoder to support the adaptive bitrate encoding needed fro OOH streaming. It took them over a year to add OOH streaming to the standalone Stream. Although I wonder why they don't support OOH when connected to a standalone Stream or Roamio Plus/Pro? And even if they can't get OOH streaming working they should still be able to allow OOH downloading.


----------



## IamDarthNihilus (Nov 5, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> That's the goal but so far they haven't got the software updated to work with the new chip yet. If allowed by your cable company you can download the shows to your android/iOS device now.


if allowed by your cable company?


----------



## IamDarthNihilus (Nov 5, 2015)

i have Brighthouse for cable but thinking of switching to WOW. do these companies allow me to download? also... does the TiVo app work with Googlecast or any other streaming device connected to a tv?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

IamDarthNihilus said:


> if allowed by your cable company?


You can only download shows that are not copy protected. Some cable companies only protect the premium channels, others protect everything except the locals. Depends on your cable company whether you'll be able to download the shows you want or not.

FYI the iOS app has a feature that allows you to download even protected shows, but it has to delete them from your TiVo in the process. (protected shows can only exist on one device at a time per Cable Labs rules)


----------



## netw0rks (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah just got all excited about KMTTG yesterday and then realized TWC is enforcing the CCI bit on everything except locals. 

That would've been magic.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

netw0rks said:


> Yeah just got all excited about KMTTG yesterday and then realized TWC is enforcing the CCI bit on everything except locals.
> 
> That would've been magic.


I read some where that time warner ceo is trying to make TW friendlier, and access more streaming channels was brought up.

If I see it I will believe it.


----------



## serevis (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> You can only download shows that are not copy protected. Some cable companies only protect the premium channels, others protect everything except the locals. Depends on your cable company whether you'll be able to download the shows you want or not.
> 
> FYI the iOS app has a feature that allows you to download even protected shows, but it has to delete them from your TiVo in the process. (protected shows can only exist on one device at a time per Cable Labs rules)


Where in the ios app is that option of download and delete? I can't find it


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

serevis said:


> Where in the ios app is that option of download and delete? I can't find it


When you attempt to download a protected show it will pop up a warning saying that it needs to delete the show from the TiVo if you want to download it. You have to check a box and click OK to proceed.

Note: I have not teied this on the Bolt. My Bolt is OTA only so nothing it's recorded is protected. I have tried it on my Roamio Pro though.


----------



## IamDarthNihilus (Nov 5, 2015)

i currently use a Slingbox M1 with my cable box. the Slingbox requires component input. i know TiVo Bolt does not have component output. what about hooking the M1 up to a TiVo Mini? will that be possible?


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Nevermind


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

solutionsetc said:


> Who says the bolt doesn't have component output?


It doesn't....


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

My bad... I thought I saw a breakout for analog, but it's only audio.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

IamDarthNihilus said:


> i currently use a Slingbox M1 with my cable box. the Slingbox requires component input. i know TiVo Bolt does not have component output. what about hooking the M1 up to a TiVo Mini? will that be possible?


I have the Slingbox 350, a TiVo Roamio Pro, a TiVo Mini and I recently added the TiVo Bolt. My Slingbox has been connected to my Mini using TiVo's A/V Breakout Cable Kit, so yes, you can connect your M1 to your TiVo Mini if you buy the kit.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

So it would seem to me that there's no "easy" way to connect a Bolt to both a TV and a Slingbox, given that it only has a single HDMI output, and no other video outputs.

Anyone have any recommendations on an HDMI splitter that won't interfere with HDMI 2.0 / HDCP 2.2 / 4k? I assume that's the only way to do it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

azitnay said:


> So it would seem to me that there's no "easy" way to connect a Bolt to both a TV and a Slingbox, given that it only has a single HDMI output, and no other video outputs.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations on an HDMI splitter that won't interfere with HDMI 2.0 / HDCP 2.2 / 4k? I assume that's the only way to do it.


A separate TiVo Mini would be an option.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> A separate TiVo Mini would be an option.


If you get a last gen option without RF, might even be a cheap option.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Hilbe said:


> If you get a last gen option without RF, might even be a cheap option.


Excellent point, since Slingbox would only need the IR and you wouldn't care as much about matching the remote control layout between devices.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They recently had them on woot for $70.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> They recently had them on woot for $70.


Yep! And I've been kicking myself for not having seen it earlier and getting one for myself, either time the deal was available. (Wanting to keep my Mini versions uniform prejudiced me against the v1.)

I've been trying to post Mini discounts into the following thread, to which you could subscribe for notifications if looking for a heads-up...
*Mini Deals ?*​


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I grabbed one for my niece. I already have a Mini in every room of my house.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I grabbed one for my niece. I already have a Mini in every room of my house.


Exactly!! And same, here, plus one for broadcasting via an RF modulator to a channel available to all the TVs in the house. Now I "need" one for rooms OUTSIDE the house.

Hmmm... I did forget one thing, between the bonus OTA (same purpose as yours) and all our Minis, I think our account is at the max device limit -- so the "SlingMini" may be a no-go. (May just have to dual-purpose the Mini attached to the exercise bike TV; not like that's ever going to get any use!!)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think they bumped the max devices to 12 a while back.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I think they bumped the max devices to 12 a while back.


Right. (Pro, OTA, 8 Minis + cabin OTA puts us at 11 active devices)

I've heard scary things as to what happens if we hit or exceed the limit, and I haven't been brave enough to test that 12th slot, yet.


----------



## PLazovich (May 3, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> When you attempt to download a protected show it will pop up a warning saying that it needs to delete the show from the TiVo if you want to download it. You have to check a box and click OK to proceed.
> 
> Note: I have not teied this on the Bolt. My Bolt is OTA only so nothing it's recorded is protected. I have tried it on my Roamio Pro though.


Does not work on my Bolt with Cox. The download button is greyed out on protected shows.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Interesting. Wonder why that would be? Seems like it's basically a script in the app itself that deletes the recording from the source TiVo, verifies it worked, then unlocks the downloaded version. Doesn't seem like it would be hardware dependent.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

PLazovich said:


> Does not work on my Bolt with Cox. The download button is greyed out on protected shows.


Unavailable on my Bolt (Cablevision). Hopefully "premium side-loading" will be enabled on the Bolt when they get OOH working.


----------

